# Galtier:"Tra qualche ora prendiamo 1-5 giocatori".



## admin (25 Luglio 2022)

Galtieri, tecnico del PSG, annuncia:"e: “La società sta lavorando per migliorare la rosa. Saliremo sull’aereo, faremo un viaggio di 12 ore, dormiremo e quando atterreremo avremo 1, 2 o forse 3, 4 o 5 giocatori in più. Vedremo cosa accadrà questa settimana”.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Galtieri, tecnico del PSG, annuncia:"e: “La società sta lavorando per migliorare la rosa. Saliremo sull’aereo, faremo un viaggio di 12 ore, dormiremo e quando atterreremo avremo 1, 2 o forse 3, 4 o 5 giocatori in più. Vedremo cosa accadrà questa settimana”.


Se annunciano Sanches, CDK e Tatanga godo a spruzzo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Galtieri, tecnico del PSG, annuncia:"e: “La società sta lavorando per migliorare la rosa. Saliremo sull’aereo, faremo un viaggio di 12 ore, dormiremo e quando atterreremo avremo 1, 2 o forse 3, 4 o 5 giocatori in più. Vedremo cosa accadrà questa settimana”.



Stessa cosa per noi,nei nostri sogni bagnati.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (25 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Galtieri, tecnico del PSG, annuncia:"e: “La società sta lavorando per migliorare la rosa. Saliremo sull’aereo, faremo un viaggio di 12 ore, dormiremo e quando atterreremo avremo 1, 2 o forse 3, 4 o 5 giocatori in più. Vedremo cosa accadrà questa settimana”.


Potranno anche farlo, ma gli altri 40 già lì?


----------



## Djici (25 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Potranno anche farlo, ma gli altri 40 già lì?


La UEFA si dimostrasse una cosa seria e mettesse un limite a 30 giocatori.
Ci sarebbe più spazio per i giocatori della primavera e ci sarebbe più competizione perché la qualità sarebbe un po' meglio spartita.
Inoltre la competenza verrebbe premiata. Non e che puoi andare a comprare 50 giocatori e poi vedere chi emerge e chi no.


----------



## Ninni21 (25 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Potranno anche farlo, ma gli altri 40 già lì?



Questi hanno in rosa 4 portieri, 12 difensori, 10 centrocampisti e 9 attaccanti...


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> La UEFA si dimostrasse una cosa seria e mettesse un limite a 30 giocatori.
> Ci sarebbe più spazio per i giocatori della primavera e ci sarebbe più competizione perché la qualità sarebbe un po' meglio spartita.
> Inoltre la competenza verrebbe premiata. Non e che puoi andare a comprare 50 giocatori e poi vedere chi emerge e chi no.


La UEFA già ti impone con le liste limiti pesanti. Se poi uno vuole comprare giocatori a non finire dandogli ingaggi fuori portata per il 99% degli altri club rendendoli sostanzialmente dei vegetali a loro non frega nulla. 

Sull'aumentare il numero dei primavera sono d'accordo, anche se penso che sarebbe - questa si - una mossa tesa a rafforzare le solite: Chelsea, PSG, Bayern, Barca ecc... , spero si faccia cosi magari in Italia si comincia a lavorare di più sui giovani, ma sicuramente inizialmente il divario aumenterebbe.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Luglio 2022)

Ninni21 ha scritto:


> Questi hanno in rosa 4 portieri, 12 difensori, 10 centrocampisti e 9 attaccanti...



Caspita,allora stanno migliorando !
Se non sbaglio nella passata stagione erano arrivati ad avere ben 9 portieri


----------



## pazzomania (25 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Se annunciano Sanches, CDK e Tatanga godo a spruzzo


Il PSG per eliminare gli sprechi e rientrare nei parametri del FFP, ha deciso di tagliare sullo scouting e sulla spese di trasferta nelle trattative.

Lascia fare tutto a Maldini e Massara, poi offre 1 milione in più e li prendono loro.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Se annunciano Sanches, CDK e Tatanga godo a spruzzo


Anche io, ogni bastonata a questa proprietà è musica per le mie orecchie.
Devono prenderle da qui al 31 agosto


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Anche io, ogni bastonata a questa proprietà è musica per le mie orecchie.
> Devono prenderle da qui al 31 agosto


 

Adirittura tifare contro non ti fa onore. Capisco la delusione e la rabbia, ma non esageriamo dai.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Luglio 2022)

Io non tifo contro ma questo mercato è di un'amarezza unica, era dai tempi di Giannino che non stavo così.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Adirittura tifare contro non ti fa onore. Capisco la delusione e la rabbia, ma non esageriamo dai.


No no ma io assolutamente non tifo contro, ho il massimo rispetto per squadra e dirigenza.
Ma la proprietà la odio con tutto me stesso, non permetto a nessuno di prendermi in giro ne tantomeno a questi loschi figuri inutili.

E visto che sono fortemente convinto che dietro questa pantomima di "trattative" non ci sia NULLA di lontanamente concreto, godo a vedere che viene fuori e che chi arriva con proposte vere e soprattutto soldi ci passa davanti.
Giusto così e aiuta tanta gente ad aprire gli occhi e a chiedere conto a questi maledetti.
Un male necessario.


----------



## jacky (25 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Galtieri, tecnico del PSG, annuncia:"e: “La società sta lavorando per migliorare la rosa. Saliremo sull’aereo, faremo un viaggio di 12 ore, dormiremo e quando atterreremo avremo 1, 2 o forse 3, 4 o 5 giocatori in più. Vedremo cosa accadrà questa settimana”.


Dovrebbero annunciare anche i Maldini, padre e figlio.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Luglio 2022)

Ehh ma non vinkono la ciampoions!!11!!


----------



## pazzomania (25 Luglio 2022)

Io sto col drink in mano, incaxxato abbastanza, ma col drink in mano.

Il mio obbiettivo è tornare a giocarsi almeno una finale di CL

Ho già capito, che anche nella migliore delle ipotesi non è aria ancora.

La seconda stella, mi scalda, ma non cosi tanto.
Il quarto posto lo considero abbastanza blindato a prescindere.

A me fa più incaxxare che basta poco per fare 31, ma non lo si faccia.
Quasi da dementi.


----------



## Andris (25 Luglio 2022)

si sta rovinando la reputazione, da eroe ad aver vinto lo scudetto e la coppa nazionale contro questi predoni in turbante ora gode a stare al loro servizio


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> No no ma io assolutamente non tifo contro, ho il massimo rispetto per squadra e dirigenza.
> Ma la proprietà la odio con tutto me stesso, non permetto a nessuno di prendermi in giro ne tantomeno a questi loschi figuri inutili.
> 
> E visto che sono fortemente convinto che dietro questa pantomima di "trattative" non ci sia NULLA di lontanamente concreto, godo a vedere che viene fuori e che chi arriva con proposte vere e soprattutto soldi ci passa davanti.
> ...


Quindi Maldini, Massara, Bruges e CDK tutte marionette di Elliott? Se per sbaglio accettano l'offerta di 30M che si fa? Puntano al ribasso? Ho troppa stima di Paolo per credere che si presti a questi giochini, l'offerta c'é ed é concreta, la palla é in mano al Bruges. Per quanto riguarda CDK.

Il resto non so come valutarlo.


----------



## Marilson (25 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Se annunciano Sanches, CDK e Tatanga godo a spruzzo



che resteranno sempre in tribuna o panchina


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Luglio 2022)

Il prossimo podio della Ligue 1:
- Psg
- Psg 2
- Psg 3


----------



## Igniorante (25 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> No no ma io assolutamente non tifo contro, ho il massimo rispetto per squadra e dirigenza.
> Ma la proprietà la odio con tutto me stesso, non permetto a nessuno di prendermi in giro ne tantomeno a questi loschi figuri inutili.
> 
> E visto che sono fortemente convinto che dietro questa pantomima di "trattative" non ci sia NULLA di lontanamente concreto, godo a vedere che viene fuori e che chi arriva con proposte vere e soprattutto soldi ci passa davanti.
> ...



Quoto, la proprietà deve scomparire dalla faccia della terra.
Peggior gestione mai vista a livello professionistico, a maggior ragione dopo la vittoria di un campionato.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Luglio 2022)

ma il PSG non era fuori da ogni parametro FFP come denuciato anche dal presidente della Liga? rinnovato Mbappe a costi superiori della rosa del Milan e Venduti zero fino ad ora. Mah


----------



## Djici (25 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La UEFA già ti impone con le liste limiti pesanti. Se poi uno vuole comprare giocatori a non finire dandogli ingaggi fuori portata per il 99% degli altri club rendendoli sostanzialmente dei vegetali a loro non frega nulla.
> 
> Sull'aumentare il numero dei primavera sono d'accordo, anche se penso che sarebbe - questa si - una mossa tesa a rafforzare le solite: Chelsea, PSG, Bayern, Barca ecc... , spero si faccia cosi magari in Italia si comincia a lavorare di più sui giovani, ma sicuramente inizialmente il divario aumenterebbe.


Non dicevo di aumentare il numero di primavere. Stavo dicendo che se puoi avere massimo 30 giocatori dovrai per forza usare più giocatori della primavera rispetto ad ora dove ci sono squadre (poche) con 40 giocatori.
Inoltre quei 10 giocatori in più vanno a migliorare la concorrenza rendendo il spettacolo più interessante.
Niente recompre.
Puntare a premiare la competenza piuttosto che chi punta sulla quantità.
Stessa cosa anche per le giovanili.
Non esiste che una squadra abbia l'under 15 A, B, C, D, E in modo da tenere 100 giocatori under 15.

Non si deve andare verso un allevamento intensivo.


----------



## Tsitsipas (25 Luglio 2022)

Questi nell'estate 2001 sputavano l'anima per battere il Brescia di Mazzone in Intertoto e ora comprano tutti e vogliono vincere tutto. Vedi come cambiano le cose


----------



## sacchino (25 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Galtieri, tecnico del PSG, annuncia:"e: “La società sta lavorando per migliorare la rosa. Saliremo sull’aereo, faremo un viaggio di 12 ore, dormiremo e quando atterreremo avremo 1, 2 o forse 3, 4 o 5 giocatori in più. Vedremo cosa accadrà questa settimana”.


Si magari un paio di portieri.


----------



## 1X2 (25 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Galtieri, tecnico del PSG, annuncia:"e: “La società sta lavorando per migliorare la rosa. Saliremo sull’aereo, faremo un viaggio di 12 ore, dormiremo e quando atterreremo avremo 1, 2 o forse 3, 4 o 5 giocatori in più. Vedremo cosa accadrà questa settimana”.


Maldini: tra qualche ora prendiamo 1-5 supposte dal PSG.


----------



## hiei87 (25 Luglio 2022)

Per quanto si possano impegnare, non riusciranno mai a battere il record di acquisti che stiamo facendo registrare quest'estate.
_(per la squadra femminile)_


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2022)

Ninni21 ha scritto:


> Questi hanno in rosa 4 portieri, 12 difensori, 10 centrocampisti e 9 attaccanti...


L'anno scorso con l'arrivo di Donnarumma avevano 11 portieri per la prima squadra, ieri leggevo che sono in 52 giocatori totali.


----------



## Ambrole (25 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Anche io, ogni bastonata a questa proprietà è musica per le mie orecchie.
> Devono prenderle da qui al 31 agosto


Quindi deduco che non tiferete Milan Quest anno. Chi tiferete?


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Potranno anche farlo, ma gli altri 40 già lì?


Il PSG è una baraccone che viene da anni di gestione disastrosa.
Ora Campos e Galtier vogliono rivoluzionare tutto. Dovranno tagliare tanti giocatori costosi.
Sono abbastanza sicuro faranno una marea di errori perché il calcio non si fa in questo modo ma con calma coerenza e logica.


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Luglio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il PSG è una baraccone che viene da anni di gestione disastrosa.
> Ora Campos e Galtier vogliono rivoluzionare tutto. Dovranno tagliare tanti giocatori costosi.
> Sono abbastanza sicuro faranno una marea di errori perché il calcio non si fa in questo modo ma con calma coerenza e logica.


Tutta scena, vedrai. Sono cicliche queste fasi del PSG. Ogni due anni pigliano il virus del "siamo seri", poi alla fine ci ricascano sempre.

Ma poi, cominciare a fare i responsabili dando 120M di premio a Mbappe, 30M netti (come i due mostri dopo fior di palloni d'oro) e potere di vita e di morte nello spogliatoio lo trovo alquanto ironico.


----------



## marcus1577 (25 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> La UEFA si dimostrasse una cosa seria e mettesse un limite a 30 giocatori.
> Ci sarebbe più spazio per i giocatori della primavera e ci sarebbe più competizione perché la qualità sarebbe un po' meglio spartita.
> Inoltre la competenza verrebbe premiata. Non e che puoi andare a comprare 50 giocatori e poi vedere chi emerge e chi no.


Cosa che ha fatro anche il berlusca con noi per un lustro.
Chi ci faceva gol era nostro ..adesso brucia che siamo con le pezze al c.


----------



## Djici (25 Luglio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Cosa che ha fatro anche il berlusca con noi per un lustro.
> Chi ci faceva gol era nostro ..adesso brucia che siamo con le pezze al c.


Purtroppo hai ragione


----------



## sunburn (25 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> No no ma io assolutamente non tifo contro, ho il massimo rispetto per squadra e dirigenza.
> Ma la proprietà la odio con tutto me stesso, non permetto a nessuno di prendermi in giro ne tantomeno a questi loschi figuri inutili.
> 
> E visto che sono fortemente convinto che dietro questa pantomima di "trattative" non ci sia NULLA di lontanamente concreto, godo a vedere che viene fuori e che chi arriva con proposte vere e soprattutto soldi ci passa davanti.
> ...


E una volta che tanta gente avrà aperto gli occhi cosa cambierà?


----------



## Alkampfer (25 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Stessa cosa per noi,nei nostri sogni bagnati.


il nostro wet dream è : 
"Saliremo sull’aereo, faremo un viaggio di 12 ore, dormiremo e quando atterreremo avremo 1, 2 o forse 3, 4 o 5 giocatori in meno".


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Quindi deduco che non tiferete Milan Quest anno. Chi tiferete?


Commento poco attinente a quello che ho scritto.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Quindi deduco che non tiferete Milan Quest anno. Chi tiferete?


io voglio semplicemente che finisca questo teatrino disgustoso.


----------



## marcus1577 (25 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> E una volta che tanta gente avrà aperto gli occhi cosa cambierà?


Tiferò sempre milan pk nel dna sono rosso-nero ma soldi non ne spenderò piu..
Magari se la gente capisse che questi hanno trovato il bankomat con i nostri soldi forse se non prelevano cambiano aria


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Galtieri, tecnico del PSG, annuncia:"e: “La società sta lavorando per migliorare la rosa. Saliremo sull’aereo, faremo un viaggio di 12 ore, dormiremo e quando atterreremo avremo 1, 2 o forse 3, 4 o 5 giocatori in più. Vedremo cosa accadrà questa settimana”.


Noi invece facciamo in tempo a fare il giro del mondo un paio di volte a piedi e a nuoto e quando finiamo realizziamo che filtra sempre ottimismo.


----------



## Ambrole (25 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> io voglio semplicemente che finisca questo teatrino disgustoso.


Cioè?


----------



## Ambrole (25 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Commento poco attinente a quello che ho scritto.


Scusami eh, dire che sostanzialmente godrete per ogni disgrazia che capiterà al milan (era già evidente da tempo) quindi non mi pare che "facciate il tifo" per il Milan. Mi pare un comportamento un po' conflittuale


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Luglio 2022)

Ultimissime dichiarazioni di Pioli: "salirò sull'aereo,dormirò e al ritorno avrò 1-5 giocatori in più,sempre che il mio vice non mi svegli."


----------



## Zenos (25 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Galtieri, tecnico del PSG, annuncia:"e: “La società sta lavorando per migliorare la rosa. Saliremo sull’aereo, faremo un viaggio di 12 ore, dormiremo e quando atterreremo avremo 1, 2 o forse 3, 4 o 5 giocatori in più. Vedremo cosa accadrà questa settimana”.


Anche noi fra qualche ora prendiamo qualcuno entro 48 ore.


----------



## jumpy65 (25 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La UEFA già ti impone con le liste limiti pesanti. Se poi uno vuole comprare giocatori a non finire dandogli ingaggi fuori portata per il 99% degli altri club rendendoli sostanzialmente dei vegetali a loro non frega nulla.
> 
> Sull'aumentare il numero dei primavera sono d'accordo, anche se penso che sarebbe - questa si - una mossa tesa a rafforzare le solite: Chelsea, PSG, Bayern, Barca ecc... , spero si faccia cosi magari in Italia si comincia a lavorare di più sui giovani, ma sicuramente inizialmente il divario aumenterebbe.


Io farei 12 stranieri e 12 italiani di cui 8 del team e under 23 fino ad arrivare al massimo di 30. Lo straniero diventa equivalente a un formato in italia dopo 5 anni giocati in italia.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Cioè?


Ti piace essere preso in giro con questi continui rilanci, ultimatum, fumate nere e filtri vari? a me no.
Preferisco che i giocatori citati firmino con chi devono firmare e la tagliamo qui.
Il Milan nel mio discorso non c'entra nulla.
Al massimo la proprietà pezzente e farlocca


----------



## evideon (25 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Galtieri, tecnico del PSG, annuncia:"e: “La società sta lavorando per migliorare la rosa. Saliremo sull’aereo, faremo un viaggio di 12 ore, dormiremo e quando atterreremo avremo 1, 2 o forse 3, 4 o 5 giocatori in più. Vedremo cosa accadrà questa settimana”.


Si può dire che hanno rotto il caxxo? 
Sono politically scorrect vero?


----------



## jumpy65 (25 Luglio 2022)

Basta vivere il calciomercato con distacco. Non è la cosa più importante. La cosa più importante è il campo. Chiaro che se si segue il calciomercato aspettando che succeda qualcosa ogni giorno per due mesi diventa snervante. Ma le operazione fatte dalla società non sono dirette a ridurre lo stress dei tifosi ma a migliorare, sperabilmente, la squadra.


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Luglio 2022)

L’arroganza del psg ad ogni modo non ha limiti.


----------



## Stex (26 Luglio 2022)

in finale chi han preso?


----------



## LukeLike (26 Luglio 2022)

Mbeh? E' atterrato sto aereo?


----------



## Swaitak (26 Luglio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Mbeh? E' atterrato sto aereo?


Hanno ufficializzato Mukiele


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Luglio 2022)

Arrivati gli 1-5 giocatori?


----------

